# 2010 Trek Ticket (DJ)



## numberjuan (Jan 10, 2007)

Pic from today at the Trek World Dealer meeting


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats pretty hot.


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

Is that a horizontal axle?

Rad looking bike.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Looks that way.... any real "Dirt jumper" should have horizontal drops, in my opinion. And be made of STEEL.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

It's a Trek so you know it's the best... . . . . . .


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm waiting for my boss to send me some better pictures of it. It kinda looks like a tapered headtube or is that just me?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Sure looks like it!


droptopchevy said:


> I'm waiting for my boss to send me some better pictures of it. It kinda looks like a tapered headtube or is that just me?


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

looks ok. still like steel tho


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

i just hope its stays are shorter than that of my stp, and the head angle slightly steeper. it would ride like a dream. and a slightly higher bb. i would sure as hell save for it.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

$900 MSRP?? No thanks.


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

i heard its supposed to sell for the same amount as an ns suburban.


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

I just checked and the MSRP on it is $900.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

droptopchevy said:


> I just checked and the MSRP on it is $900.


I got my nempro frame + CK headset and thomson post for that price.


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

alright fine lets ALL be negative nancy's. nothing good can come out of this seeing as its been planned for a while.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

$900 is probably for a complete bike.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

apparently, its going to be sold frame only at 989 a pop (MSRP on Treks site)
lame


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

theres no way they'll sell it for that much, considering a main competition bike, commencal's absolut, doesnt sell for that much.

if it sold for 650-700 CAD i'd consider buying one. anything from my stp, this stupid low bb is a pain in the ass, along with the wheelbase.


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

It's a limited production. Exactly what I want.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

MSRP $989. Believe it:

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain_hardtail/ticket/ticketsignature/

Again no thanks.


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

That's the beauty of not paying MSRP.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

That things a piece. Treks aluminum series is gauged by color and this one is white which translates to 6000 series aluminum. The lowest grade tubing you can get in the market that is still made in China for $900? I wanna know what drugs these guys are on cause I want some!


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/company/technology/alpha_aluminum/
6000 series Aluminum is still very broad considering there are several types of 6000 series aluminum, which are still used on some higher end bikes.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

It is still an aluminum DJ/4x frame selling ~$900. Hell my Mob retails for $600 (which I did not pay MSRP for) and is a custom drawn, supertherm butted CrMo tubing frame hand welded in California. Straight guage 6000 aluminum for $900 probably made overseas? Have fun with that.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

If it's so limited what happens when you try to warranty the frame and they have none left
I'm sure Trek is saying that this frame only gets a 2, or if you're lucky, 3 year manufacture warranty out of it. I would so read the small print on that because if you go big I have no doubt it will wear out quickly.

I agree with Demo, I would much rather have a Mob.


----------



## chinkerjuarez (Apr 23, 2007)

not very many (if any) companies even put a lifetime warranty on their fr, dj, or dh bikes.


----------



## bloodfart (Apr 30, 2009)

wheres the water bottle mounts?


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

right now trek's warranty is lifetime on all frames, minus the session.


----------



## BH1 (Oct 1, 2006)

I like it just based on looks. But does anyone make a 100 or even 80mm tapered fork? And at that price I could have a custom frame made. Seems like boutique pricing on a DJ frame.


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

BH1 said:


> I like it just based on looks. But does anyone make a 100 or even 80mm tapered fork? And at that price I could have a custom frame made. Seems like boutique pricing on a DJ frame.


dj/4x frame. i wont be surprised to see people racing these this year.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

I am sorry but I just can not believe this frame is nearly $1,000 or that any of you (getting it wholesale or not) can justify this purchase. This is just proof that people will buy a product by just it's name and throw any sort of logic straight out the window. But I guess you can justify it by saying, "Well the only reason why Lance or Team Astana is so godly is because they have a Trek between their legs."


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

people will pay for it if it has the geometry they want. plus there are alot of spoiled kids who get their first hard on being able to buy the same frame cam mccaul and semenuk ride.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

newagebiker said:


> people will pay for it if it has the geometry they want. plus there are alot of spoiled kids who get their first hard on being able to buy the same frame cam mccaul and semenuk ride.


Yeah... Problem is, it's not the same frame.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Crazy. You can buy a Tonic for 2/3rds of that price.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

for the price of that + a fork you can get a ton of excellent completes. wtf trek?


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

xDetroitMetalx said:


> Yeah... Problem is, it's not the same frame.


how the hell do you expect a 13 year old to know that. they just go on pinkbike, and think w/e they want.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Demo-9 said:


> MSRP $989. Believe it:
> 
> http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain_hardtail/ticket/ticketsignature/
> 
> Again no thanks.


Since when so mainstream companies like Trek and Specialized think they can get away with charging these outrageous prices for their bikes. I'd consider paying $1000 for a nice USA handbuilt "boutique" frame, not a Trek.

Its like paying $100,000 for a Ford sedan.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

That tapered head tube has GOT to be worth the extra $500, right?


----------



## freerider848 (Aug 15, 2009)

I talked to my local dealer today and he said the frame alone is around 750


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

Jamis is selling the Kromo frame as a parts package or frame only. I hear rumor the frame only is around $250 retail.


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

Jeeze I just sunk a little under a grand on a new HANDMADE USA BUILT frame... 

A grand for a Trek, they can suck on meh nuts. Specially since its commming from a mass produced China-man production factory... 400 is my best offer.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Looks like a decent bike .
You will see the price of frame's and higher end parts starting to go up over the next year , part has to do with inflation and the econemy trying to bounce back .
The other part is that the industry has been sitting on allot of new products for the last 2 years waiting for a better time to relese them , so this year you will be a huge influx of new products that have been put on hold for previous seasons .
Trek's new jump frames is a perfect example of this , hate to say this but in the near future your gonna have to pay to play , or pay what your used too and get cheep import crap !


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm going to start doing builds out of Walmart bikes then!


----------

